# Why aren't pioneer amps more popular?



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Definetly not wanting to start a which amp is better discusion. I'm just wondering why you dont see more pioneer amps around the car audio forums? Are they just not serious about that part of the market? it seems like a popular company like pioneer would have the resources to build an amp that would be comparable to Alpine or JL audio or any other huge name brand. I'm not in the market for a new amp, nor am I a pioneer fanatic, just curious.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

The normal series are "too" low end for some while the PRS or Stage4 are too expensive and not all audio shops carry them....


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

MLS said:


> Definetly not wanting to start a which amp is better discusion. I'm just wondering why you dont see more pioneer amps around the car audio forums? Are they just not serious about that part of the market? it seems like a popular company like pioneer would have the resources to build an amp that would be comparable to Alpine or JL audio or any other huge name brand. I'm not in the market for a new amp, nor am I a pioneer fanatic, just curious.


Pioneer is as old as car audio, more so then the other brands you mentioned.

They got a bad rep early on, because there amps were good, but when compared to any of the USA made amps, they sucked!

They will come out with a really hot amp every 3~4 years and they will make way more affordable amps in between those hot rod amps. So folks end up seeing a lot of ok amps and once in a while a killer amp(often missed).

A good example is the PRS stuff, as I run two PRS amps in one of my rides, and they sound great! Clean with lots of power.

I've got Boston amps in another car, and they sound good too, but you can hear the boston amp, where as in the PRS stuff, there just not there, as in no coloration at all. 

I love Pioneer for what they've brought to car audio, DSP's! I remember going to CES in 1985 and seeing a prototype Pioneer HU with TA, AT and full DSP x-overs. I was like...HOLY CR*P! how can they do that??

I did not care for Pioneer amps all thru the 80's~90's, but some of the stuff they've made over the last 10 years is Fantastic!


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've always liked pioneer stuff but never really liked their amps much. I do remember though back when I was 14 my dad let me take my truck to our local car audio store and pick out some stuff. I ended up getting all pioneer.......the amp was a GM-A200 if I remember correctly. Anyway I've been running a few of the Alpine PDX amps and I had a few of the Hertz HDP amps waiting for my rebuild but since have picked up a nice selection of the Pioneer PRS amps. I've finally got enough to complete my system with all Pioneer amps. I kinda like to be different and I'm hoping these do well.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok. So most people likely think pioneer has excellent amps, but other amp companies offer a better value one way or another. It just seems like Pioneer would be a little more successful in this area.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

This might change things. PRS-D800. This carries over some design features of the Stage 4 line but it's really tiny, it has no crossovers, and it's very affordable.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Just a setback on this, the power supply connectors....


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

kyheng said:


> Just a setback on this, the power supply connectors....


Please speak out instead of leaving a mysterious sentence fragment that makes no sense.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Contrary to what most people believe, the PRS-A900 is a top performer in SQ systems.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

is the GM line good?

cuz the only prs amp is a 2 channel which is useless for most of us running active


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

Cruzer said:


> is the GM line good?
> 
> cuz the only prs amp is a 2 channel which is useless for most of us running active


Not really. Every GM(entry level)amp I've heard has been lifeless with little to no headroom. And they seem to be a little big for there power rating.:worried:


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> is the GM line good?
> 
> cuz the only prs amp is a 2 channel which is useless for most of us running active


This amp is everything an SQ enthusiast wants. Its only purpose is to drive speakers as cleanly as possible. It's small enough to run 3 of them for a 3-way front stage and not have to think much about where to tuck them away. With the processors out now or coming soon the crossover duties are covered, not to mention those with active capable head units.


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, I think is because Pioneer works more about commercial/publicity case. 

See example from EMMA show, them have TEAM PIONEER some use a lot of PRS and ODR line...
This selles.. 

And Pioneer amps also looks very good and clean... Example PRS line are maybe in more rigth price-range for people..? 

I had own before both of ODR line..

First line: RS-A1 / RS-A2 

Second line: RS-A9 / RS-A7

Sounds pretty good in right SQ system, but have for low power.. 

Works best when the car not movement!! Also don`t like for much "digital" in the amps.. 

But I like how Pioneer have thinking about the control of GAIN from amps.. Very easy to do this control from headunit... 
Never go back in truck and fix gain level to amps... 

But is just me..


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

trumpet said:


> This amp is everything an SQ enthusiast wants. Its only purpose is to drive speakers as cleanly as possible. It's small enough to run 3 of them for a 3-way front stage and not have to think much about where to tuck them away. With the processors out now or coming soon the crossover duties are covered, not to mention those with active capable head units.


thats why everyones running them right?

idk i guess its up to the end user but i would rather just buy a 4 channel amp vs 2 of the pioneers. less wire and just glancing there is a jl hd does 50 more per channel and does it at all ohms in case u ever want to run 8 ohm drivers


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

GM lines? Well, I never bother to see it... Even the JDM's DEH-P01's mini amp sounds better than it....


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

I've run some real nice Alpines, Zed, and McIntosh amps and I can say my current Pioneers easily take the cake for the best amps I've heard.
certain brands just get a stigma about their quality, good or bad. Generally bad for the big companies.

PRS-A900
PRS-1200SPL

these two amps will stack up to anything out there.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

That's what I'm gonna do.....

4 of the PRS-A900

2 of the PRS-A1200SPL


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

wow, that is a lot of amps. 

you are gonna need deep pockets and a big power supply to handle that. and a lot of room. the amps aren't small.

what are you planning that necessitates 18 channels?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> thats why everyones running them right?
> 
> idk i guess its up to the end user but i would rather just buy a 4 channel amp vs 2 of the pioneers. less wire and just glancing there is a jl hd does 50 more per channel and does it at all ohms in case u ever want to run 8 ohm drivers


They just came out within the last 30 days.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

I would really like to see pioneer get a bit better into the game again. I love their HU's, used to love their components. Seems like if it isnt their stage 4 its garbage. But the newer line does appear to have promise. Maybe they will bring back some better components as well. Not to get off topic but I think sony is trying to change their image as well with this years line.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Marketing drive rules the game.... People don't bother much about "SQ"......
People want to connect their compressed audio formats.... Pioneer must come out with equipments that can support such devices, else lost their share on this game....


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

At the lower end of the scale (below £150), I've got a old Pioneer amp which i actually prefer to the 3 Alpine amps i went through. I find the sound is fuller and warmer than the Alpines. As for the speakers, I’ve only owned 2 pairs. 

I don't think its about Pioneer being bad, but there's so much choice out there. For example, i'm a big JBL fan, always have been. My first home speakers were JBL, i've still got my JBL headphones. As for car audio I've not touched JBL .. preferring to try other brands Morel, Digital Designs, Hertz, HAT, DLS etc. 

BAck to Pioneer, for what i call a 'Mainstream' Brand, i'd choose them over Sony, JVC or Kenwood. But realistically I think there's better brands out there, and when you start going up in price, the competition gets stronger.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

kyheng said:


> The normal series are "too" low end for some while the PRS or Stage4 are too expensive and not all audio shops carry them....


^Hitting the nail on the head.

In the UK they also suffered with the GM-7200 (IIRC, was around 2004/5 lineup) which claimed to be 2ohm stable when bridged and then packed in on you, we had LOADS of returns on those and customers lost faith.

Most of the "Jap" amps are fairly basic until you get to the higher ranges which then price themselves out of the market when compared to other manufacturers.

The original PRS IcePower amps were very good and competively priced at the time, FR was flat +/-3dB and the only real dip was a drop right at the upper end of the spectrum. Now Kenwood and JVC (same company BTW) have the IcePower tech their amps become a much more attractive option to the Pioneer and Alpine PRS/PDX as they don't charge a hefty premium for them (might in the US with the Exceleron range, we get the same product but without the extra branding distinction, likewise with Pioneer-there's no "Premier" range here)

I've always been a Pioneer fan, just never bought one of their amps!


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Someone have listen to this new Pioneer ODR amp ,RS-A99? 

Have hard to belive that "little" amp can do the same job some the first bigger amp RS-A9/A7 amp from ODR line..

See them have the same output power..


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

ODR amps.... From RS-A50 till RS-A99 including the non ODR PRS-A900, rated power only 50W.....
But then with the price tag of ODRs, most people won't get them....


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

ok Looks like I more or less have my answer. Pioneer must know what they're doing. how many companies got out of car audio altogether or aren't the same company they were in their heyday. for instance Denon or Phoenix Gold.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

As for me, coming into the car audio game late in the day, has there been a marked increase in new brands over the past few years? 

I know from a headphone enthusiasts POV, the headphone world has exploded with new brands from ... fashion brands like WeSC, Nixon, celebrity headphones, Quincy, Dre, Gaga, Marley, 50 and then some big .. old names like Marshall, the list goes on. It seems like every month a new car audio brand seems to pop up ... or maybe old brands making a come back.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

VW's Phaeton MSRP is 100K$. 

I dont care how great the car might be.....its a $100K VW! 

Pioneer has always had a firm foot in being the VW of car audio, and while they have had some exceptional pieces in their lineup from time to time, the line being based in mediocrity scares most from plunking down the coin for their ODR or putting their blah in their daily driver. 

That being said I am looking at getting the Pioneer P99

~JH


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Some one re-direct-me here, I guess I'll chim in with my little story... 

*This is funny I just can't let it go:*

Some one asked me if I would sell him my old Premier (Pioneer) PRS-x720 amp, I told him "yes" but I was going to plug it in my car just to make sure it was working after a year in the closet.

*To my surprise the i6SW HAT woofer fell in love with this amp, I guess the extra power was just right. I had people sit in my car and they feel like If I had a 10" woofer in a sealed box, the gain to me with the PRS-x720 in a positive way is WOW! now feels like a 12"* (don't get me wrong, this is not a SPL woofer, it's pure SQ in my install)

I wrote back... I have bad news and good news, the amp is working!, but it works so well, that I'm having second thoughts about selling it, sorry.


















.


----------



## johnvroom (May 5, 2009)

the stage 4 'digital' amps (PRS-D4200F and PRS-D1200) are top notch from top to bottom sonically, I am really impressed. The price is very reasonable for this level of performance.


----------



## revnss (Mar 21, 2011)

Having used quite a lot of the higher end prs amps in the past (prsd1200spl, prsd2100t) and currently (2x prsd1200m, prsd2200t and prsd4200f) I think they are an excellent amps that easily justify their price.

I believe the reason more people don't use pioneer amps is because when buying a higher end amplifier they are also looking to buy some exclusivity from a less main stream brand. Some people place value on being different.


----------

